# FREE Tunisian Crochet: The Look of Knitting with the Ease of Crocheting [Kindle Edition]



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00452VBF2/?tag=booksontheknob-20
Tunisian Crochet: The Look of Knitting with the Ease of Crocheting [Kindle Edition]
Sharon Hernes Silverman (Author), David Bienkowski (Illustrator), Alan Wycheck (Photographer)

Tunisian crochet, sometimes called the Afghan stitch, combines the ease of crocheting with the appearance of knitting. This instructional pattern book brings Tunisian crochet into the realm of high fashion with exquisite stitch patterns, meticulous shaping, and attractive finishing. Sixteen chic projects for apparel, accessories, and home decor are explained in detail. Readers will learn how to make wearable items such as a chain mail scarf, child's jumper, honeycomb skirt, and man's vest. Home decor projects include an ottoman cover, placemats, afghan, pillow, and more--all using Tunisian crochet techniques.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! I've been wanting to learn more about this and the reviews look good.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I received this book last Christmas it's a useful tool


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the book but I loaded on my Kindle anyway
Barbara


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Followed your link but not available in UK


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I found that you can get the free kindle app. for computers both windows and mac after following your link I decided to type free books in the kindle search box when I finally left the site there was at least 400 pages of free books and apps have to go back when i have the time


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

BSG said:


> I have the book but I loaded on my Kindle anyway
> Barbara


Me too! Thanks.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay! Thanks for the link!


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, this is great.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Got it, thank you.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you try going to Amazon and typing in the name of the book. The worst that can happen is that you waste a little time.
Barbara



brendurham said:


> Followed your link but not available in UK


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Tried that BSG. It's not available on Kindle only in paperback at the price of £15.25 plus postage. That's a bit steep.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Tried that BSG. It's not available on Kindle only in paperback at the price of £15.25 plus postage. That's a bit steep.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Tried that BSG. It's not available on Kindle only in paperback at the price of £15.25 plus postage. That's a bit steep.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

The back of my copy says $24.95 USD. I got it on remainder. I was surprised it was on remainder.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Thanks! Am just learning tunisian and ordered a book from Amazon, but this is free and will be in the kindle when I turn it on! Looks better that the one I just got.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you! I downloaded it. I love Tunisian Crochet.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, I am going to load it to my Kindle tomorrow.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

BSG said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00452VBF2/?tag=booksontheknob-20
> Tunisian Crochet: The Look of Knitting with the Ease of Crocheting [Kindle Edition]
> Sharon Hernes Silverman (Author), David Bienkowski (Illustrator), Alan Wycheck (Photographer)
> 
> Tunisian crochet, sometimes called the Afghan stitch, combines the ease of crocheting with the appearance of knitting. This instructional pattern book brings Tunisian crochet into the realm of high fashion with exquisite stitch patterns, meticulous shaping, and attractive finishing. Sixteen chic projects for apparel, accessories, and home decor are explained in detail. Readers will learn how to make wearable items such as a chain mail scarf, child's jumper, honeycomb skirt, and man's vest. Home decor projects include an ottoman cover, placemats, afghan, pillow, and more--all using Tunisian crochet techniques.


 boo hoo ,,, now i'm sad when i clicked on the link ,, amazon tells me This title is not available for customers in Canada,,,,, too bad


----------



## babeknits (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much. I never seem to catch the free craft kindle books.


----------



## tarheelblueangel (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for link...can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## VickiL (Dec 27, 2016)

There are several tutorials on you tube about Tunisian crochet that might be helpful.


----------



## suus (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## suus (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks


----------

